# The worst has happened!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky's back in Spain.....and back online! Dammit! 

That man has hounded me from forum to forum since 2005! And banned me from the lot of them!

And he's ruthlessly censored all my photos of bikes and donkeys for no reason whatsoever.

I'll probably be banned from here again soon!

I'll never get an under 30 Espanola now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll have to behave then Xtreme!! I'm glad he's back, he seems to be the voice of reason?????


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You'll have to behave then Xtreme!! I'm glad he's back, he seems to be the voice of reason?????


You obviously don't know him Jo! He's actually Welsh.....but tries to deny it. 
He's got a stupid ponytail stuck on the back of his head.....and drives around in a car that's got the Spanish word for "******" written all over it.
He's insanely jealous of my mature James Dean image.....and was too much of a wuss to even go in the paddock with my donkey!
And that's the voice of reason?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You obviously don't know him Jo! He's actually Welsh.....but tries to deny it.
> He's got a stupid ponytail stuck on the back of his head.....and drives around in a car that's got the Spanish word for "******" written all over it.
> He's insanely jealous of my mature James Dean image.....and was too much of a wuss to even go in the paddock with my donkey!
> And that's the voice of reason?


You sometimes have orange hair goddamit! 
How can I be jealous of that 

And that pushbike of yours ....... its just not right that people on here should be subjected to it


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to see you back, Stravinsky. You should have read the rubbish/fantasies that Xtreme has drooled on about - some rubbish about sub-30s.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Good to see you back, Stravinsky. You should have read the rubbish/fantasies that Xtreme has drooled on about - some rubbish about sub-30s.


I've been reading it for years, he's delusional I'm afraid


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've been reading it for years, he's delusional I'm afraid


Yeah - but he does do web design. Comes with the territory!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm hounded across the internet by all these losers!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'm hounded across the internet by all these losers!


No one forgets the man who sleeps with Donkies!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No one forgets the man who sleeps with Donkies!


And a few old cows in my younger days as well!


----------

